# Sage Water Filter Holder - For sale?



## RobertM93 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Guys (and Girls!),

New to this forum and fairly new to coffee.

Just picked up a Barista Express, really impressed with it but noticed the water filter holder was different & had no filter.

Bought some filters, but noticed they're for a new Filter Holder.

Does anyone have a spare I can have/buy if possible?

If not, links out to where you can get would be useful - thanks!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

RobertM93 said:


> Hi Guys (and Girls!),
> 
> New to this forum and fairly new to coffee.
> 
> ...


Link or pic of the one you are after


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

If it's the same as the dual boiler u can have mine - not used them


----------



## RobertM93 (Feb 14, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> Link or pic of the one you are after


Looking for one of these - https://www.breville.com/content/dam/breville/us/catalog/products/images/sp0/sp0014505/pdp.jpg

They're sold out everyhwere!


----------



## RobertM93 (Feb 14, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> If it's the same as the dual boiler u can have mine - not used them


Hey, is it this one? https://www.breville.com/content/dam/breville/us/catalog/products/images/sp0/sp0014505/pdp.jpg

That'd be perfect if so!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I left it in the box - I'll have a look at the weekend ;-)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

RobertM93 said:


> Hey, is it this one? https://www.breville.com/content/dam/breville/us/catalog/products/images/sp0/sp0014505/pdp.jpg
> 
> That'd be perfect if so!


So sorry Robert - coincidentally I've decided to sell my DB now so I guess I should keep the filter holder in with the box.

Hope u can source one


----------

